# Flex  Seal



## north star (Nov 20, 2018)

*= = = = =  >*

Has anyone had any experience in a Commercial or Residential
application with Flex Seal ?.......Is it an approved material \
substance that can be used ?........Has it been tested \ approved
by a nationally recognized U.S. based testing agency ?

Any other info on the line of products, or is this another version
of Snake Oil ?

A Link to Flex Seal:  *https://www.flexsealproducts.com/*

*< = = = = =*


----------



## ICE (Nov 20, 2018)

If you believe the commercials we'll need this stuff if we're ever going to make it to Mars.  Especially if it's by boat.


----------



## cda (Nov 20, 2018)

yep agree


----------



## steveray (Nov 21, 2018)

Approved for what?....When ICC writes the "Turning a screen door into a boat code", I am sure they will be first in line.....Other than that it is a caulk or paint like any other in my book....


----------



## mark handler (Nov 21, 2018)

*Consumer Reports *
The claim. Flex Seal “stops leaks fast and is the easy way to coat, seal and protect almost anything,” the manufacturer says. In a promo video, pitchman Phil Swift applies Flex Seal to a screen door inserted in the bottom of a rowboat, then launches the boat with himself as skipper (left side of the photo above). It floats, of course. A 14-ounce can of the liquid is supposed to treat 2 to 12 square feet.
The check. Imitating the video for Flex Seal, we made our own tiny rowboat with a screen bottom, sealed the screen, and launched the boat in our lab “pond.” We also used Flex Seal on a copper pipe with drilled holes of different sizes, on an unsealed gutter, and on a cracked flowerpot. And we checked claims that the product is flexible and can be painted.
Bottom line. All aboard. Flex Seal floated our boat, and Teddy stayed dry. 
*But with other uses, we hit rough seas. 
It took three coats of Flex Seal to plug the pipe holes, and larger holes blew out under water pressure. 
Even three coats didn’t seal vertical sections of our gutter’s end caps and joints: The product dripped down. 
Flex Seal was flexible but tore when bent too far. 
And although it sealed the crack in our flowerpot, we had to use two coats of spray paint to conceal our handiwork. *
Editor's Note: A version of this article appeared in the June 2012 issue of Consumer Reports magazine with the headline "Flex Seal: Handyman in a Can?"


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2018)

steveray said:


> Approved for what?....When ICC writes the "Turning a screen door into a boat code", I am sure they will be first in line.....Other than that it is a caulk or paint like any other in my book....



For bug control , for restaurant screen doors!!


----------

